# AFCI needed in basement home office?



## GrimBeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

So I'm running a new regular and a new lighting circuit for my basement office:
1. Am I required to put in an AFCI breaker?
2. If not, should I anyway?
3. Why / not?

Thanks!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 20, 2017)

Short answer, yes.............2014 NEC

LONG answer...........


----------



## GrimBeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Msradell (Feb 20, 2017)

fatboy said:


> Short answer, yes.............2014 NEC
> 
> LONG answer...........


However, since he doesn't state what state he resides in is possible that the 2014 NEC hasn't been adopted yet, or ever will be. I'm not sure it was recorded in the previous release of NEC.


----------



## GrimBeeper (Feb 21, 2017)

Oregon.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 21, 2017)

GrimBeeper said:


> So I'm running a new regular and a new lighting circuit for my basement office:
> 1. Am I required to put in an AFCI breaker?
> 2. If not, should I anyway?
> 3. Why / not?
> ...


IMHO Maybe
Check with the local AHJ.
If they have not adopted the latest code then not required.


----------

